# Scientific Atlanta 2100 Cable modem not detecting ethernet



## Korean_Dude (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all, i need help with this problem which has put me in a kinda nasty predicament here. i'll start with the info about my internet connection, hardware, etc.

Isp:Charter Communications
Modem:Scientific Atlanta Webstar DPC 2100 R2
Type of Connection:Wired (cable)
Ethernet Adapter:Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

Operating System:Windows Vista Home Premium

Anyway here is my problem, I have two different computers, an old desktop with windows xp and a windows vista laptop (which i am currently connected to at the moment with the dreaded usb.) I recently Installed the USB drive on the desktop so i could use the internet on it, and it worked and everything, but the problem is...neither of the two computers can connect with the ethernet port on the modem. I first found out about this problem the day after i installed the drive. I plugged up my ps3 to my modem as usual for a game of Call of Duty WAW, and it kept telling me to plug in a ethernet cable, and it was plugged in. I tried different cables, unplugging and repowering the modem, ipconfig/renew, etc etc and neither of the methods worked at all. Weird thing is the ethernet port on the modem worked properly the same day i installed the drive on my old desktop.
To get to the point, Neither my computer, nor my PS3 can detect the modem via Ethernet. The green hud light on the modem does not show on the "PC" light, but when i connect the usb cable on the modem to my computer, it lights up so i am very lost, which forced me to install the usb drive on this laptop just so i could make this thread (uninstalled the usb drive on desktop in an effort to fix this problem). I also did an ipconfig/all check, which will be enclosed below. Any help would be REALLY great :grin:

-------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shutup
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbp
s USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-FB-C9-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{AA48A3F7-7BAE-49E0-A164-00354C820
D7C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3220ACBD-1EDA-4B01-929F-B36265F91
304}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You MUST power cycle the modem whenever you change the attached device OR change from USB to Ethernet.


----------



## Korean_Dude (Jan 20, 2009)

tried it, still doesn't work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounds like either the ISP has disabled the Ethernet, or the port may be defective.


----------

